# Public wreck etiquette



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

Let’s say you roll up on a sizable public wreck where it is possible to maintain a respectful distance and another boat is anchored there. Would it be better form to anchor as well, or would drifting be okay? What if it’s the same scenario but the other boat is drifting? 

I always want to anchor because being able to hold my position while fishing solo is about as likely as convincing the wife to shell out a couple grand for an e anchor, and I seem to catch more fish while anchored. But I don’t want to impose on a boat that got there first. Obviously things like fishing 9 feet away, throwing a big wake or running over fly lines are dick moves, but beyond that what other things are there to look out for?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Holler out and ask em. Otherwise use your best judgment. I juat throw the I Pilot and cruise where I want!!!!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

No issue doing either as long as you keep your distance and give them plenty of room


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

From what I have experienced lately there is no etiquette on public or private wrecks. Most I have encountered don't care if someone is there or not they just bully their way in and to hell with what you think.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just treat others like you want to be treated and watch out fer GOOGANS that don't care how they will treat ya!!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Get naked and stand up where they can see everything, they won’t get too close!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Honestly, its just part of it. If its a nice weekend the close in stuff will be busy. Being close to some one, in my opinion, isnt the issue. Its only an issue if you hinder their ability to fish, not how close you are. Look at the charter guys, we can be so close to each other that our clients can touch rod tips BUT we are all hammering the fish and not messing each other up. 

Divers, especially the dive charters....well thats a different story. Ive seen them drop down anchor and back down in to a wad of boats fishing the freighter and send divers down. I REALLY dont like those guys!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It was the local Dive shops that got the first wrecks put down in this area. Barges, old bridge rubble, P 5 M, liberty ship and so on. Ray Smith is only one person I can remember. So don't come down on divers to much. How would you feel if you paid a fee to dive a certain wreck and you couldn't because a couple boats were on a PUBLIC Reef bitchin and complaining. All the reefs are there for everyone to enjoy and or to make money off of.
And lastly remember you have NO enemeys while on the water. That Dive boat or fishing boat may save your life someday. I have resqued several boaters myself.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Honestly, its just part of it. If its a nice weekend the close in stuff will be busy. Being close to some one, in my opinion, isnt the issue. Its only an issue if you hinder their ability to fish, not how close you are. Look at the charter guys, we can be so close to each other that our clients can touch rod tips BUT we are all hammering the fish and not messing each other up.
> 
> Divers, especially the dive charters....well thats a different story. Ive seen them drop down anchor and back down in to a wad of boats fishing the freighter and send divers down. I REALLY dont like those guys!





I agree, the day you guys pulled up it didn't bother me in the slightest. I thought it was nice having someone to shoot the bull with a little. I am use to fishing the pier where you are almost bumping elbows. As long as everyone is nice and respectful to each other it's all good.


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

I try to treat others how I would like to be treated. If I start getting aggravated, I just move on. Lots of places to fish out there.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree. Don't be a dick first. Be respectful and try to maintain a safe distance, whether anchored or drifting. We were trying to anchor over a spot one time and just couldn't get the anchor to stick. Meanwhile, another boat rolls up, drops the iPilot or whatever it was, and starts fishing. After looking at the map, they were right on the spot we were trying to get to. Was I mad? Sure, but not at them. Mostly due to our inability to judge the current. I felt better after watching them for about 30 minutes and saw they weren't catching anything.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

zodiac470 said:


> I agree. Don't be a dick first. Be respectful and try to maintain a safe distance, whether anchored or drifting. We were trying to anchor over a spot one time and just couldn't get the anchor to stick. Meanwhile, another boat rolls up, drops the iPilot or whatever it was, and starts fishing. After looking at the map, they were right on the spot we were trying to get to. Was I mad? Sure, but not at them. Mostly due to our inability to judge the current. I felt better after watching them for about 30 minutes and saw they weren't catching anything.


Here is what Ive learned that I see many people make a mistake with. I NEVER pull up to a wreck, get on top and drop the ipilot/anchor. ALWAYS circle the wreck a few times looking at your graph. I cant tell you how many times Ive marked, say Mingos, in a specific area around the wreck and we are smashing them and a guy that just pulls up and drops anchor with out looking first blanks out. On live bottom I dont feel that that is as big of an issue but on large wrecks fish will be in a certain area for sure.

Sometimes just being 15 yards off is enough to make or break you.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Here is what Ive learned that I see many people make a mistake with. I NEVER pull up to a wreck, get on top and drop the ipilot/anchor. ALWAYS circle the wreck a few times looking at your graph. I cant tell you how many times Ive marked, say Mingos, in a specific area around the wreck and we are smashing them and a guy that just pulls up and drops anchor with out looking first blanks out. On live bottom I dont feel that that is as big of an issue but on large wrecks fish will be in a certain area for sure.
> 
> Sometimes just being 15 yards off is enough to make or break you.



I agree 100% circle the wreck and watch your bottom machine when you get there to locate the fish. This is one reason y I no longer anchor on wrecks. I like to be able to move around and find the fish. Sometimes moving only a few feet can make a difference. (I do this no matter what the structure is unless it is a very small wreck then I try to stay as close as possible but i am still drifting/holding up with the motors therefore i am moving a little)


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Saw this on one of my catfishing pages and thought it was funny.

Not really related to bottom fishing though. I say, The more, the marrier!!


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

If someone is flylining, you should anchor. Drifting back and forth will drive the top fish down.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

FreeLine said:


> If someone is flylining, you should anchor. Drifting back and forth will drive the top fish down.


Negative


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Just do what your best at, if you can anchor go ahead, the guy drifting can move around you, but don't get mad when the boat drifting comes 10ft away, just say hello and understand he's catching fish too. we rarely anchor but i can maneuver through a maze of boats so it doesn't bother me, and we usually give our extra fish to the anchored boats.

If its two boats, solo fisherman, pull up and ask the guy how he wants to fish it if he was there first. there's no reason yall cant catch fish together. keep in communication over the radio and yall two strangers will become fishing buddies in less than 10 minutes. sometimes more bait in the water makes them bite, Stay positive everyone wants to catch fish so help each other out instead of worrying about intruding on ones space.

Disclaimer, if you pull up and asshat starts screaming and yelling just cut yer losses and move to the next spot. i spend to much $$ to have fun, not gonna let some asshole ruin my day.


----------

